# creating a new photoshop service



## Scipio (May 12, 2012)

Hey guys,

i´m starting next month a photoshop service very similar to - for the German and a little bit later for the spanish market. Now You think I have a lot of experience in working with photoshop but that´s not the case. I´m doing Internet Marketing since 7 years and i see great opportunities on the non-english markets. You probably think I´m crazy to open a photoshop business without any understanding of it but i definitly will do it and we launch in 3 weeks.

But I need Your help and I´m very thankful for your advice:

-How much does one more or less spend for a basic retouch and their extended service? I know they pay freelancer (like i will do) but i have simply no clue how much I should pay the photoshop artists. How much time does a good photoshopper need for a basic retouch like the ones from mentioned company? I will probably start with similar prices like -.

-Should we create own tutorials for our company or are there already good tutorials i can provide our workers?

-We want to hire somebody (perhaps from this forum) to manage and rate our photoshop artists in the later stages but in the beginning i will do it. What should i keep care of when hiring a photoshop expert?

-Do You have some advice for my project?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 12, 2012)

Scipio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i have simply no clue


.


----------



## Josh66 (May 12, 2012)

Scipio said:


> You probably think I´m crazy to open a photoshop business without any understanding of it but i definitly will do it and we launch in 3 weeks.


Good luck...


----------



## peanut170 (May 12, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Scipio said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...



 I just laughed so hard at this.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2012)

Me too.


----------



## Tony S (May 13, 2012)

For some reason this post along with Bitter's avatar makes me really laugh..... must be he's got that "WTF?" look for this post.   LOL


----------



## Scipio (May 13, 2012)

2-3 serious answers, please.


----------



## PeteNix (May 13, 2012)

For to give you a hint. They could earn anything from 1to several hundred US dollars an hour depending on skills.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 13, 2012)

Hi guys I want to start a plastic surgery office, I've been a landscaper for 5 years and I have never held a scalpel before. I simp,y have no idea. We're launching in 3 weeks, how do I surgery?


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 13, 2012)

Scipio said:


> 2-3 serious answers, please.



Ok, serious answer...

Good luck starting your business you know nothing about in three weeks! I see great success!


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2012)

I see that overread, our faithful moderater, has edited the original post to remove possible ad/brand references...I was just wondering if you'd possibly considered a name reflective of historical uses of photo retouching that PRE-dates the development of Photoshop, such as Scipio's Titanic Photoshop Service, or perhaps The Scipio Emilia Earhart Soaring PS Service Bureau, or something along those lines? You know, something that really hearkens back to the greats of yesteryear? I mean wayyyy back, to the grease pencil, and knife-etching era of retouching on plates and negatives!!! Back to the era of grand ocean liners and solo trans-oceanic flights and such!

I dunno...I'd expect to pay at least $50 an hour for retouching services. If your retouchers/editors were really good, they would surely, easily be worth at LEAST $50 an hour--and probably twice that. But, if these are simply people you pick out of the steerage section and "train"...ehhhh...I dunno.


----------



## SCraig (May 13, 2012)

Scipio said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> i´m starting next month a photoshop service very similar to - for the German and a little bit later for the spanish market. Now You think I have a lot of experience in working with photoshop but that´s not the case. I´m doing Internet Marketing since 7 years and i see great opportunities on the non-english markets. You probably think I´m crazy to open a photoshop business without any understanding of it but i definitly will do it and we launch in 3 weeks.
> 
> ...


Two or three serious answers?  OK, here you go:

1.  Hire someone FULL-TIME to run the company, handle the techs, and do everything.  You stay out of the way, don't offer advice, don't get in the way.  You have already said you know nothing about Photoshop so apparently you are just the front man.  Do your job.  Put up the money, get the company started, and then disappear.  Since, in your own words, you know nothing about the process all you will do is get in the way of people who do know what they are doing.

Sorry, guess I only had one serious answer.


----------



## camerateur (May 13, 2012)

although I strongly recommend having knowledge of this before beginning... you seem sure you're going to do it anyway..
what kind of retouch services are you trying to sell?
retouch services for basic consumer families?


----------



## enzodm (May 14, 2012)

I have a serious question instead of three serious answers: you do Internet marketing since 7 years and yet you are not able to evaluate if there are competitors and how much do they charge?

By the way, you could find easily many Indian services to which outsource your work, avoiding any contact with images and Photoshop.


----------



## KmH (May 14, 2012)

Scipio said:


> -We want to hire somebody (perhaps from this forum) to manage and rate our photoshop artists in the later stages


I feel like smoking a cigarette.


----------



## sm4him (May 14, 2012)

Scipio said:


> 2-3 serious answers, please.



Sorry, you'll need to ask at least one question that we can TAKE seriously before getting your 2-3 serious answers.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 14, 2012)

But hey this is more creative than the "beginner going pro how much do I charge for.........." style threads


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 14, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> Hi guys I want to start a plastic surgery office, I've been a landscaper for 5 years and I have never held a scalpel before. I simp,y have no idea. We're launching in 3 weeks, how do I surgery?



I dissected a frog once, can I work on the breast implants, or at the very least consult. I'm a quick study, but hands on work is what I'm looking for.


----------



## IByte (May 14, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:
			
		

> I dissected a frog once, can I work on the breast implants, or at the very least consult. I'm a quick study, but hands on work is what I'm looking for.



I stayed at a holiday hotel, I feel smarter already .  If I put batteries in a remote does that means I can drive a tank?


----------



## Scipio (May 15, 2012)

camerateur said:


> although I strongly recommend having knowledge of this before beginning... you seem sure you're going to do it anyway..
> what kind of retouch services are you trying to sell?
> retouch services for basic consumer families?



Yes, we are going to do it anyways 

Basically I want to give people the opportunity to present themselves in a more professional looking way. Our clients will use these pictures for presenting themselves on facebook, online dating platforms or job applications. I want to keep this service as cheap as possible and create a mass product that everybody is able to aquire. As You probably notice, our price range for a basic retouch will be between 5 and 15$.
Do You have any concrete recommendations for me regarding the technical part? Any videos/tutorials that You think we should advice our photoshop artists to watch? They should contain lots of actionsteps, because I will only hire people that already have some skills in photoshop or in design as general. Right now I´m creating a test for checking some design intuition. My actionplan was to use this test as well as a testjob for a basic retouch and a background change. 

Do You think that there are many people who are very good in changing backgrounds but they totally lack in other parts that we will need?
In the start we offer only a basic retouch and and extended service (changing backgrounds, removing items and similar things mainly). So I want to hire to groups of artists: For the basic retouches and one group for the extended service.


----------



## snowbear (May 15, 2012)

I'm sorry, I just can't get the old AAMCO Transmission Service ad out of my mind . . . "I've _seen_ a guy work on a Japanese transmission once!"


----------



## Netskimmer (May 15, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I want to start a plastic surgery office, I've been a landscaper for 5 years and I have never held a scalpel before. I simp,y have no idea. We're launching in 3 weeks, how do I surgery?
> ...



Makes me think of a bad pickup line. "excuse me miss, I'm in charge of quality control at a breast implant manufacturing company and I'd like too..."


----------



## o hey tyler (May 15, 2012)

I took Sudafed once, how do I make tons of cash selling crystal meth like Byran Cranston on Breaking Bad?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 15, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> I took Sudafed once, how do I make tons of cash selling crystal meth like Byran Cranston on Breaking Bad?



By not getting caught


----------



## Scipio (May 16, 2012)

a few more opinions and answers, please.

Thank You very much in advance!


----------



## mfdrookie516 (May 16, 2012)

How much would you like to pay me to rate your services?


----------



## enzodm (May 17, 2012)

Scipio said:


> a few more opinions and answers, please.
> 
> Thank You very much in advance!



I reiterate and clarify mine: since you are interested in business more than in photography, just act as a broker towards Indian postprocessing services, providing a german/spanish interface. If your are not acknowledgeable in the field, hardly you will be able to hire really good people around you without offering more than you want.


----------

